# The Juice of the Apple



## katemonsterxo (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow that is cool...what lens did you shoot this with?


----------



## katemonsterxo (Jan 29, 2010)

thank you very much, a sigma 105mm...


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow, incredible!


----------



## katemonsterxo (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks so much!


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 29, 2010)

katemonsterxo said:


> thank you very much, a sigma 105mm...




I have been looking into getting one of those, I love Macro photography but don't really have a lens for it. Where did you get yours?


----------



## katemonsterxo (Jan 29, 2010)

i just got it from le camera, a local camera shop. you can probably get it in your camera store too, or online.


----------



## dak1b (Jan 30, 2010)

cool shot. i like the bokah background


----------



## HoboSyke (Jan 30, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## snaggle (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, great shot.


----------



## katemonsterxo (Jan 30, 2010)

thank you guys!!! =) <3


----------

